# Jenkins Pipeline Build > Send Info Jira



## OnDemand (31. Mrz 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

folgendes Setup:

Branch Master
Branch Development
Branch <JIRA-123 Tolles Feature>

für jeden Jira Issue machen wir einen neuen Branch den wir in development mergen wenn lokal alles iO
Development wird dann von Jenkins gebaut, allerdings gibt Jenkins keine Info zu Jira weil kein* Issue Key im Branchnamen* ist.

Ich kann doch nicht für jeden Issue den ich bearbeite in Jenkins erstmal ein neues Build Project machen oder hab ich n Denkfehler?
Ich hätte gern das Build Ergebnis von Development und Masterbranch in Jira oder irgendwo, ohne dass ich in Jenkins einloggen muss, 

Wenn ich dann den Issue schließe und einen Pull Request in den development genehmige, startet der Build. Aber das Ergebnis taucht nirgendwo auf


----------



## Thallius (31. Mrz 2021)

Was verstehst du denn unter "Das Ergebnis taucht nirgendwo auf" Normalerweise sollte doch dann das "Ergebnis" irgendwo deployed sein. DAs ist doch der eigentlich Sinn von Jenkins.


----------



## OnDemand (31. Mrz 2021)

Soweit bin ich mit dem einrichten noch gar nicht. Deployed werden soll es dann per sag auf einen Testserver.


----------



## mrBrown (31. Mrz 2021)

NicoDeluxe hat gesagt.:


> Ich kann doch nicht für jeden Issue den ich bearbeite in Jenkins erstmal ein neues Build Project machen oder hab ich n Denkfehler?


Nimm Multibranch-Jobs, dann bekommt jeder Branch automatisch seinen eigenen Job.



Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Was verstehst du denn unter "Das Ergebnis taucht nirgendwo auf" Normalerweise sollte doch dann das "Ergebnis" irgendwo deployed sein. DAs ist doch der eigentlich Sinn von Jenkins.


Das Ergebnis eines Builds ist erstmal nur ein Build-Status, also failed/success/...

Eine eins-zu-eins Beziehung zwischen Build und irgendwo deploy'tem Artefakt gibts nicht wirklich.


----------

